

Show HN: Coveralls.io, track test coverage history, and badge your repos - Anjin
https://coveralls.io

======
brianr
This looks really nice, great work!

Setup looks a little more daunting than I was hoping though. Could it be
possible to make this work without me having to install your gem and run this
through Travis?

~~~
Anjin
Thanks!

It could work by running tests locally and without the gem piping results to
the site through the API, but the gem does abstracts the API interaction and
it would be much more daunting to do from scratch...

